# What should we do?



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

My brother bought some property that came with livestock. He now has about 25 goats including the kids from this kidding season. We don’t know the family tree of the goats AND the females and males are out in the pasture together. I’m worried that the males will mess with the does/kids...what should we do?
(Also the goats are all kinda skittish)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you could herd them into a small area, you can separate the males.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The does are probably already pregnant again and depending on the age of the young ones, them too. 

I'd see if you can locate a livestock veterinarian, schedule an appointment, and build a small sturdy pen about ten by ten to herd them into. Start feeding them a bit of grain each day in the pen until the vet visit. Have the veterinarian band (neuter) or Burdizzo all the males.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> My brother bought some property that came with livestock. He now has about 25 goats including the kids from this kidding season. We don't know the family tree of the goats AND the females and males are out in the pasture together. I'm worried that the males will mess with the does/kids...what should we do?
> (Also the goats are all kinda skittish)


I think right now they should be ok. Unless they are year-round breeders (and most breeds aren't), the does will not be in heat so the males will leave them alone. If the herd is used to being together it could stress them to break them up. Family groups are often pretty strong in goat herds and breaking up established hierarchies can cause stress, health problems, and some pretty brutal fights if you're not familiar enough with the herd to do it sensibly. I'd wait to separate until you've had time to familiarize yourself with the goats and the property. Make sure you have a good setup for separating, or you may decide to sell some instead of keeping and separating. In any case, if the goats have been running together for some time and they look healthy and happy, then it's really not a panic-and-change-something-immediately situation. Give yourself time to get to know them before making decisions. If you have too many males and you aren't ready to sell, it may be better to castrate most of them instead of trying to separate everyone.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

SalteyLove said:


> The does are probably already pregnant again and depending on the age of the young ones, them too.
> 
> I'd see if you can locate a livestock veterinarian, schedule an appointment, and build a small sturdy pen about ten by ten to herd them into. Start feeding them a bit of grain each day in the pen until the vet visit. Have the veterinarian band (neuter) or Burdizzo all the males.


The kids are actually not even a month old but I don't know much about goats


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> The kids are actually not even a month old but I don't know much about goats


So depending on the breed, some of the adult does could have re-bred already. But that's great the young kids aren't old enough to be bred yet!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Could you take some pictures of them? Maybe give us an idea of the breed? Most goats need some maintenance. Like worming, shots, feet trims. Depending on the land they live on. Is it rocky? Pasture land? Do they have any type of shelter?


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Could you take some pictures of them? Maybe give us an idea of the breed? Most goats need some maintenance. Like worming, shots, feet trims. Depending on the land they live on. Is it rocky? Pasture land? Do they have any type of shelter?


Sure!! It's more of a pasture and there's a barn and stalls they can stay in. I know the kids have been dewormed though


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Could you take some pictures of them? Maybe give us an idea of the breed? Most goats need some maintenance. Like worming, shots, feet trims. Depending on the land they live on. Is it rocky? Pasture land? Do they have any type of shelter?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh no... they are Nigerian dwarfs. The moms are probably all bred already. The doe kids mature super young. Definitely get them separated.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, those blasted Nigerian bucklings are fertile and able to breed at 8 weeks of age. The doelings shortly after that. I would consider separating the males and females, unless the bucklings are still on Mom.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Yeah, those blasted Nigerian bucklings are fertile and able to breed at 8 weeks of age. The doelings shortly after that. I would consider separating the males and females, unless the bucklings are still on Mom.


Oh gosh, thank god our kids are barely a month old!! We'll get them away from the bucks as soon as we can


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

goathiker said:


> Oh no... they are Nigerian dwarfs. The moms are probably all bred already. The doe kids mature super young. Definitely get them separated.


We will, as soon as we can!!


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Yeah, those blasted Nigerian bucklings are fertile and able to breed at 8 weeks of age. The doelings shortly after that. I would consider separating the males and females, unless the bucklings are still on Mom.


Do we need to separate the bucklings from the does and doelings too?


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

goathiker said:


> Oh no... they are Nigerian dwarfs. The moms are probably all bred already. The doe kids mature super young. Definitely get them separated.


Should we separate the bucklings from the does and doelings too?


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

goathiker said:


> Oh no... they are Nigerian dwarfs. The moms are probably all bred already. The doe kids mature super young. Definitely get them separated.


Should the moms that may have been bred be alright or...


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> Should we separate the bucklings from the does and doelings too?


Yes! Separate the bucklings from any doe or doeling you don't want to have bred.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Yes! Separate the bucklings from any doe or doeling you don't want to have bred.


Ok!! What's a good time to separate them from their moms as they are still drinking milk ?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm not sure what the best scenario would be for you. I know some people separate, and then take the does to the kids several times a day so the kids can nurse. If your goats are skittish, though, that may be hard to do.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

If you have pretty exact birth dates on the kids, you might not have to separate them right away. But do watch for bucky behavior from the little guys. When they start extending their penises, then it would probably be best to separate.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I'm not sure what the best scenario would be for you. I know some people separate, and then take the does to the kids several times a day so the kids can nurse. If your goats are skittish, though, that may be hard to do.


That's true, when the kids were born we lured the mom into the stall with food and then brought her kid in..


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> If you have pretty exact birth dates on the kids, you might not have to separate them right away. But do watch for bucky behavior from the little guys. When they start extending their penises, then it would probably be best to separate.


We actually do have the exact birth dates of the kids...We will definitely watch out for any behavior that may be a little out of line 
Thank You!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm hoping others will chime in here, too, as I don't know much about NDs. 
Your kids are cute!


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I'm hoping others will chime in here, too, as I don't know much about NDs.
> Your kids are cute!


Oh, that's alright!! You've helped us out a lot actually...and Thank You!! They are adorable, we're trying to spend as much time with the kids so they're not very skittish like their moms


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The bucklings should stay on mom for 8 weeks at least. When they start extending their penis is when you want to separate.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> The bucklings should stay on mom for 8 weeks at least. When they start extending their penis is when you want to separate.


Oh ok, Thank You


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Please post anymore pictures or questions on this thread. Your questions are all related and it is important for everyone to see all this information to correctly help you.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Please post anymore pictures or questions on this thread. Your questions are all related and it is important for everyone to see all this information to correctly help you.


, Thank You for letting me know!!


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

I’m worried about inbreeding and the mom’s health...Will she be okay even if she was bred almost right after her kid’s birth? And we don’t have a family tree of the goats, how will we know how to prevent inbreeding within our goat “herd?”


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There is a shot the vet can give that will abort any unwanted pregnancies. It is called "Lutelyse" and not a good thing to handle if you are of childbearing age! (Female). That is a good option for any of the does with kids that you suspect may be pregnant. Your vet can advise you. 

Those goats are cute!


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

goathiker said:


> Oh no... they are Nigerian dwarfs. The moms are probably all bred already. The doe kids mature super young. Definitely get them separated.


I agree my breeder warned me about this,if you have joint male goats ie babies you should be awar they they breed really young,and apparently any number of people end up shocked when it turns out a son has bred with a sister or a mum,so you need to check at what age you need the boys away,plus males can have some nasty traits,in as much as a male goat will pee on stuuff including itself to arouse females, so boys separate,now I have boers and the breeder keeps her breeding males separate with a boy wither castrated as a companion, and well away wind wise from the females,full males can fight, and the bigger the male the more muscle you have to contend with,I think but do not quote me on this the rubber bands that are used to castrate them also make the meat less strong for consumption, FYI I have no plans to eat my boys or get rid of them but the breeder said if I end up with too many boys I will have to face that issue.Yours are small and different rules apply,but it is likely best that the new young females are given more exposure to humans,do not let dogs run around that will set up wild behaviour, and I'll watch your thread as hopefully as you get info from people much more experienced than me I might learn some good stuff too.
If left feral, you may need to look at their feet urgently, as hoofs often need trimming, good luck


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> I'm worried about inbreeding and the mom's health...Will she be okay even if she was bred almost right after her kid's birth? And we don't have a family tree of the goats, how will we know how to prevent inbreeding within our goat "herd?"


I do not know if you live where all births are meant to be registered, I do,so you may need to check the local laws before you fall foul of them,it sounds as though there is likely inbreeding,all you can do is move forward and ensure you follow proper care from now on,and hopefully it is not causing a lot of issues,but a thought, animals have survived for thousands of years in small group in breeding and yes it can cause issues,so perhaps swapping out all males and introducing new lines might be safer,but goats survived way before in family groups before people monitored this,so be responsible but do not panic, my opinion for what it is worth,did the ex owner have any??/ records, tag them ASAP once you understand the tagging process and local laws.


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> My brother bought some property that came with livestock. He now has about 25 goats including the kids from this kidding season. We don't know the family tree of the goats AND the females and males are out in the pasture together. I'm worried that the males will mess with the does/kids...what should we do?
> (Also the goats are all kinda skittish)


It also occurs to me having been left to get skittish they may need worming, I only use natural apple cider and there are much more experienced people than me, if you can afford it some vet advice might be good...talking of which ask a potential vet about scours...if they do not know about scours (diarroah) then they do not know about goats so do not waste your money,my breeder has pointed out 3 times she has contacted vets who are totally clueless but happy to get her to pay for antibiotics, so choose your vet carefully.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't forget though that in nature those small groups are heavily culled by nature. Animals born with weak immune systems or other defects just don't survive. 

My advice to the OP would be to pull the bucklings at 6 weeks and band them all.
They will be neutered before they cause problems. 
Yes peeps, I know that it's a bit early but, this new person just needs to get a handle on this situation and gain time to learn.


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

Out o


goathiker said:


> Don't forget though that in nature those small groups are heavily culled by nature. Animals born with weak immune systems or other defects just don't survive.
> 
> My advice to the OP would be to pull the bucklings at 6 weeks and band them all.
> They will be neutered before they cause problems.
> Yes peeps, I know that it's a bit early but, this new person just needs to get a handle on this situation and gain time to learn.


Out of interest what is a normal time to band boys,the boy we have arrived with his but the breeder said he was banded and they would fall off and she was right with in the week I found them on the floor,my husband winced when we realised what they were...lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@GoatGirl#1 - any does that have been re-bred already will in all likelihood be fine. Yes, it's not a good idea to breed them twice in a year for future.

Because you don't know the lineage of any of the goats, and because you don't have experience or goals for selecting high quality breeding stock, I'd recommend selling any adult bucks right away and castrating the bucklings as suggested.

You can sell them on Craigslist or local Facebook groups easily.

Make notes of the dates the bucks are sold so you will know the last possible delivery dates of any does that may have been bred.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank You guys for all the info, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Now I do have one question though, should I step in and do something about the does that may have been re-bred or just let them be ?


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

SalteyLove said:


> @GoatGirl#1 - any does that have been re-bred already will in all likelihood be fine. Yes, it's not a good idea to breed them twice in a year for future.
> 
> Because you don't know the lineage of any of the goats, and because you don't have experience or goals for selecting high quality breeding stock, I'd recommend selling any adult bucks right away and castrating the bucklings as suggested.
> 
> ...


So it's a good idea to sell the adult bucks?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> Now I do have one question though, should I step in and do something about the does that may have been re-bred or just let them be ?


I would let them be. Then later you can give them a break.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> So it's a good idea to sell the adult bucks?


Yes. Sell the adult bucks. Band the young ones and sell them when weaned. Then once you have figured things out, then buy a buck or two.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

goathiker said:


> Don't forget though that in nature those small groups are heavily culled by nature. Animals born with weak immune systems or other defects just don't survive.
> 
> My advice to the OP would be to pull the bucklings at 6 weeks and band them all.
> They will be neutered before they cause problems.
> Yes peeps, I know that it's a bit early but, this new person just needs to get a handle on this situation and gain time to learn.


This really is a great suggestion. Much better to get a handle on your herd.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> I would let them be. Then later you can give them a break.


Ok, Thank You !!


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes. Sell the adult bucks. Band the young ones and sell them when weaned. Then once you have figured things out, then buy a buck or two.


Oh ok! There was this one buckling my brother really fell in love with, do you think we could band him or separate him from the does and almost keep him as a companion?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure you can band him and then keep him with the girls. You can keep whatever goats you want. But you have to determine and keep in mind how many goats can you afford to keep? How large of a herd can you manage? You'll probably want to sell some does/doelings too. We just want you to get a fast handle on controlling the breeding and adding to your herd. But part of owning the goats is having ones you just really like. Enjoy having them.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Sure you can band him and then keep him with the girls. You can keep whatever goats you want. But you have to determine and keep in mind how many goats can you afford to keep? How large of a herd can you manage? You'll probably want to sell some does/doelings too. We just want you to get a fast handle on controlling the breeding and adding to your herd. But part of owning the goats is having ones you just really like. Enjoy having them.


Of course!! Thank You, I was actually about to ask about the does/doelings and what to do about their situation.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

What area of the country are you in? Handling the weather okay?
Your pictured goats look pretty happy and I am impressed at the hay bale climber!


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> What area of the country are you in? Handling the weather okay?
> Your pictured goats look pretty happy and I am impressed at the hay bale climber!


We're in the south and the weather has been pretty bad, but we made sure the animals were okay and warm!!
I know, I was surprised too


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

UPDATE: 
We just found out all the males were fixed except one. There is a black one with long horns that isn’t castrated!! All of this worrying for nothing, I guess we never realized because these goats are all skittish and would run away unless we had food. Thank You all for your info, and there will be someone coming to fix the bucklings!! 
We’ll make sure to keep a close eye on the one male. I know there is still a chance he could’ve re-bred the does, but we’ll make sure he doesn’t breed his daughters


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great most were neutered!


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hey Guys,
Another question...In the future should we disbud our baby goats? I think it’s too late right now, and we’re still new to this so we don’t want to rush into it. I don’t think we’ll disbud any of the kids from this kidding season if we decide to start...(FYI: Most of our goats have horns, maybe even all of them, not 100% sure)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, if you plan to continue breeding and will be selling, disbudding future kids is necessary for the Nigerian market.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

SalteyLove said:


> Yes, if you plan to continue breeding and will be selling, disbudding future kids is necessary for the Nigerian market.


Good to know!! Thank You


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Bad weather!!
We are thinking about putting some heat lamps in the barn...Is that a good idea?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If you do..they need to be at least 4 ft away from hay. Get the ones with the safety cage on the lamp part. I prefer putting mine in a plastic barrell, on the top..so it gives more directional heat..and I just feel its safer. Im sure others will jump on here with some great ideas too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure goats can't get to them. Make sure they aren't close to hay. Do they have deep bedding?


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Make sure goats can't get to them. Make sure they aren't close to hay. Do they have deep bedding?


Ok, what do you mean by deep bedding?


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

If the bucklings are still nursing then catch the little boys and band them. Buy the tool and bands (bands are round and small rubber bands with a hole in the middle for the fingers of the tool to go into) from a farm and ranch store and it is very simple.You just need someone to help hold them until you can accomplish the task. Place the rubber band on the banding tool fingers and roll it down as far as it will go on the fingers then squeeze the handles of the tool together which will spread the band and then insert the scrotum of the buckling with both testicles through the hole in the band. Release the handles and twist the tool loose from the buckling. Its done and he is now a wether and cannot breed the girls. Wethers sell better at market than bucks. The older bucks should be culled and only the ones you want to keep as a breeder left and either nutter the others or send then to market. Then start maintenance on the remaining does and bucks. That is my advice.


----------



## Krishana (Feb 15, 2021)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> My brother bought some property that came with livestock. He now has about 25 goats including the kids from this kidding season. We don't know the family tree of the goats AND the females and males are out in the pasture together. I'm worried that the males will mess with the does/kids...what should we do?
> (Also the goats are all kinda skittish)


Dont use a same bloodline buck for a season. There will be no problem.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very thick hay or straw on the ground.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Very thick hay or straw on the ground.


I think it's a pretty fair amount


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

TexasGoatMan said:


> If the bucklings are still nursing then catch the little boys and band them. Buy the tool and bands (bands are round and small rubber bands with a hole in the middle for the fingers of the tool to go into) from a farm and ranch store and it is very simple.You just need someone to help hold them until you can accomplish the task. Place the rubber band on the banding tool fingers and roll it down as far as it will go on the fingers then squeeze the handles of the tool together which will spread the band and then insert the scrotum of the buckling with both testicles through the hole in the band. Release the handles and twist the tool loose from the buckling. Its done and he is now a wether and cannot breed the girls. Wethers sell better at market than bucks. The older bucks should be culled and only the ones you want to keep as a breeder left and either nutter the others or send then to market. Then start maintenance on the remaining does and bucks. That is my advice.


As soon as the bucklings are old enough we plan on doing so!!


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Yes, if you plan to continue breeding and will be selling, disbudding future kids is necessary for the Nigerian market.


I just want to add in that this is radically area dependent. In my part of New England, horned Nigerians are pretty common, easily findable and easily saleable. We disbud our dairy does but I know several large ND farms where they will not disbud at all, even on request. So it's a matter of knowing your own area/potential market.


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> My brother bought some property that came with livestock. He now has about 25 goats including the kids from this kidding season. We don't know the family tree of the goats AND the females and males are out in the pasture together. I'm worried that the males will mess with the does/kids...what should we do?
> (Also the goats are all kinda skittish)


Very cute photos of your new herd! Where are you located? I would definitely get those males separated from the girls. You can look on amazon for a nonsexing apron looking that a male can wear. Thats what my billy is wearing now and they work pretty good. here is a picture below. I have my billy in with my females because he is really attached to one of girls. but this helps my billy goats.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Tiffany Valdez said:


> Very cute photos of your new herd! Where are you located? I would definitely get those males separated from the girls. You can look on amazon for a nonsexing apron looking that a male can wear. Thats what my billy is wearing now and they work pretty good. here is a picture below. I have my billy in with my females because he is really attached to one of girls. but this helps my billy goats.


In the south, we have some bad weather over here!! We separated the males (the rest are castrated) and as soon as the weather gets better they'll have their own pasture.


----------



## Grey (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm trying to get a handle on my herd and I've separated out the big boys from the females - too late, i'm sure, as I just had 3 kids in the last 2 weeks, 2 other does could possibly be pregnant. I left my pygmy boy with the does because the big boys pick on him, but getting all the males castrated this spring, my vet wanted to wait until then to do it. Then I should be able to turn them all loose together again, I hope. They were doing fine when they were all together before but I don't want to have to worry about more pregnancies.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Grey said:


> I'm trying to get a handle on my herd and I've separated out the big boys from the females - too late, i'm sure, as I just had 3 kids in the last 2 weeks, 2 other does could possibly be pregnant. I left my pygmy boy with the does because the big boys pick on him, but getting all the males castrated this spring, my vet wanted to wait until then to do it. Then I should be able to turn them all loose together again, I hope. They were doing fine when they were all together before but I don't want to have to worry about more pregnancies.


Agreed!! We only have a few males that aren't castrated who are separated from the herd, and we'll separate the bucklings from their moms when they can be.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't wait too long to separate those randy little boys! We had a surprise birth today- guess 3 months old was too old for a little Ober! (and a little lamancha bred a big mean doe, too!) First time in 15 years that has occured. I just didn't think that they could...... Being so small stature and all... (boy I feel dumb)


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Guys, I'm so stressed right now, I'm a worrier!! My brother wants to keep all his goats but also wants to end up breeding them later on in the future. I wanted him to have a "fresh start" so I suggested he sell some, and the answer was no. Obviously he has a hard time telling apart the kids so how is he going to remember which goat is which !! I know all the kids but those skittish does and bucks, nope! They didn't even have names when my brother bought the place (a lot still don't). A lot of the doelings and bucklings look a lot like their mommas so I worry when they have fully developed and are grown...how the heck are we supposed to remember who is who out of the whole herd ‍♀ FYI: There are like only two momma does that aren't skittish!! The kids always run away anyway ‍♀ so can't really tell if they're afraid or not...just yet. 
We plan on only breeding those two does that aren't skittish again and some of the doelings when they're older of course!! (Probably will rent a buck and then breed some of the lines from the original herd {this seasons bucklings we aren't castrating}back in when we can)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Tattoo them in the ears. Since they probably are not registered, Write down descriptions, take photos and then numerically tattoo their left ears. At least you will have some sort of record. Or, if the moms are already tattooed, document that and give the kids the letter "N" and a different number for each one.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> Tattoo them in the ears. Since they probably are not registered, Write down descriptions, take photos and then numerically tattoo their left ears. At least you will have some sort of record. Or, if the moms are already tattooed, document that and give the kids the letter "N" and a different number for each one.


Do you think collars would work?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> Do you think collars would work?


Yes, but please get breakaway collars, so they can get loose if the collar gets stuck on something. These might work for you. https://thegoatshop.com/products/plastic-chain-collar


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> Do you think collars would work?


They outgrow collars and often they get pulled off. You can tag them but tattoos actually are easier in the long run.
Good luck, it sounds like you have your hands full.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I have also made my own collars similar to the ones listed above, but the price isn't much cheaper when I do my own, and it's more work.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Definitely, we got some for the kids (we made sure we got breakaway collars)


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

I’ll have to look into tattooing them!!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Same here on disbudding ND. In my area it's very common that all goats have horns. I understand if you go very far showing goats they would be required to be disbudded but none of our goats will end up there. We personally think it's a cruel practice. I know it's a personal choice and would never tell someone how to run their own operation.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

tiffin said:


> Same here on disbudding ND. In my area it's very common that all goats have horns. I understand if you go very far showing goats they would be required to be disbudded but none of our goats will end up there. We personally think it's a cruel practice. I know it's a personal choice and would never tell someone how to run their own operation.


I get where you're coming from!! I'm sure many people do it for the safety of their herd as well as themselves, but I do understand your opinion and I respect that  
It makes me feel better about our goats that do have horns, when I brought up disbudding it was just one more thing to add to our list of worries. lol


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> Tattoo them in the ears. Since they probably are not registered, Write down descriptions, take photos and then numerically tattoo their left ears. At least you will have some sort of record. Or, if the moms are already tattooed, document that and give the kids the letter "N" and a different number for each one.


Just curious, is there a specific reason to tattoo them on their left ear?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

For most of the goat registries- your farm tattoo goes in the right ear, and birth order goes in the left. If you intend to ever register any of your goats it is just easier to keep that practice. Also, if you sell your animals thru a sale and they are already tattooed- they have a better chance to become a pet as opposed to dinner. (yeah, sad thought, but goats are essentially meat animals). 

I do use collars, but have had a couple tragedies with a horned goat and a collar. Mine don't have a pasture- but, if you pasture yours, collars can get caught on things.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> For most of the goat registries- your farm tattoo goes in the right ear, and birth order goes in the left. If you intend to ever register any of your goats it is just easier to keep that practice. Also, if you sell your animals thru a sale and they are already tattooed- they have a better chance to become a pet as opposed to dinner. (yeah, sad thought, but goats are essentially meat animals).
> 
> I do use collars, but have had a couple tragedies with a horned goat and a collar. Mine don't have a pasture- but, if you pasture yours, collars can get caught on things.


Oh ok!! Thank You. I recently bought some breakaway colors but I'll also look into buying a tattoo kit for them


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> For most of the goat registries- your farm tattoo goes in the right ear, and birth order goes in the left. If you intend to ever register any of your goats it is just easier to keep that practice. Also, if you sell your animals thru a sale and they are already tattooed- they have a better chance to become a pet as opposed to dinner. (yeah, sad thought, but goats are essentially meat animals).
> 
> I do use collars, but have had a couple tragedies with a horned goat and a collar. Mine don't have a pasture- but, if you pasture yours, collars can get caught on things.


Could you give me an example of what to tattoo on their ear, please!!


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

I was scrolling through pictures and saw this...Is it something to worry about or is that just his hair?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> I was scrolling through pictures and saw this...Is it something to worry about or is that just his hair?
> View attachment 201161


Can you get a closer look at it and maybe a better photo?


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Can you get a closer look at it and maybe a better photo?


For sure!! I'll get a better photo as soon as I can


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

These aren't the greatest photos but it's the best I got


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Do you think he could be copper deficient?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That spot almost looks like he has been rubbing there and has rubbed off the hair.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> That spot almost looks like he has been rubbing there and has rubbed off the hair.


Is that normal or do we need to do anything about it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could look for lice or mites.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> You could look for lice or mites.


I looked, couldn't see any lice or mites. Will double check


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

It’s been awhile since I’ve posted on this thread but I need some advice/help!! 
Most of the goats we have are pretty skittish, right...not so good but if I were to bottle feed some of the babies and once they’re off the bottle, introduce them to the herd, would they themselves “become skittish”?
Same goes for the babies that are mother-raised, if I spent a lot of time with the babies would they still end up skittish because of not only the mom but the rest of the herd?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Once you tame them I would think they would stay tame, even when going back with the shy ones, as long as you keep interacting with them regularly.
My own goats haven’t had many visitors since Covid, and one of them is now shy with strangers, when he wasn’t as a young kid. But that’s because he hasn’t seen anyone else but us for a year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Since all my human kids moved out, and then the weird no-visitor/covid year, my goats are very spooky when anyone comes here.
It's been a real pain at sale time.


----------

